# Beren & Luthien or Aragorn & Arwen... Whom do you admire more??



## Grond (Jul 11, 2004)

I hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes but I thought another deep topic might be of interest to our illustrious guild so I'm posting it without asking permission.

Beren and Luthien... Aragorn and Arwen... There are great similarities as well as many blaring differences. Who do you find more attractive and admirable?? .... and more importantly... WHY????


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 12, 2004)

Well its got to be Beren and Lúthien, for so many reasons:

The deed of Beren was much greater than that of Aragorn, aswell as the fact that Lúthien helped him, Arwen did not help Aragorn in anyway near as much.

Without Beren and Lúthien there would be no Aragorn and Arwen, both being the decendets of Beren and Lúthien.

Beren did his task purely out of his love of Lúthien, Aragorn HAD to do his task or else the world would have fallen.

However, there are a few points in favour of Aragorn and Arwen, such as, Aragorn roused the world of Men into action again Sauron.

Aragorns deed was almost totally selfless in that, he was out to save the world, Beren was only out for love.

Arwen chose to be mortal, she loved Aragorn that much and she helped keep the line of Kings from being broken in doing so, of course this can be argued that Lúthien did aswell, but she did not know it would come to that until much later on, Arwen always knew this and still chose love over life.


----------



## Finduilas (Jul 12, 2004)

*Beren & Luthien*

Since I gave my vote to Beren and Luthien (as have everybody so far done), I'd like to justify my choice.

First of all, I have to admit that whenever it is spoken of Beren and Luthien, what comes to my mind is..._love_. Which is not accidental. Thier story is undoubtedly one of the fairiest, not to say _the_ most magical. The way they met was wizard and could not be described better than the way Tolkien did. 
However, the love between Aragorn and Arwen wasn't little at all. What's more, love is unfathomable. And yet, as Thôl said, there would not be Aragorn and Arwen hadn't there been Beren and Luthien. Stunning...

Anyway, I do admire Aragorn for resisting the temtation of being with Eowyn, which should not have been a problem for him since he's in love...  
However, what bothers me is the way he treated her (help needed...argh..those films...), I might be mistaken but as far as I remember he did not immediately told her about Arwen or made her realise of her...probably I am just being misguided...

On the whole, i believe that Beren and Luthien's love was let's call it a large-sacle-love...while Aragorn and Arwen's was more of a personal one. Though each one has its consequences...


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 12, 2004)

Definately Beren and Luthien. Didn't they go hunt Carcaroth together? That was so awesome. Also, they invaded Morgoth's Thangorodrim, right? Oh man...those two are my heroes!

If I was Aragorn, I would have had Arwen, with Eowin on the side.


----------



## Manveru (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Beren & Luthien*



Finduilas said:


> Since I gave my vote to Beren and Luthien (as have everybody so far done) ...


mostly i admire Melian (but not with Thingol altogether ), so i voted Aragorn & Arwen (just to contrast the poll a little, that's why ).


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 2, 2004)

Beren and Luthien, definitely.

As greypilgrim says, they took on the deadliest foe ever. Though we can only speak of both Dark Lords in overkill terms; the dread of Morgoth, who had never even been humbled by any being less than his peers, shows Beren to be of stern stuff indeed. Though I am sure that his descendent Aragorn would have tried it too who, with Elf blood in him, is more than an ordinary mortal. The fact remains that Arwen, though also descended from Beren and Luthien, is not Luthien. Luthien was half Elf, half Maia and her magic was strong, enabling her to brave great trials and bind Morgoth with an enchanted sleep. Arwen showed no such ability to likewise help Aragorn; though I note that she did not suffer as much opposition to her union with a mortal as did Luthien, and the bride price laid on Aragorn had more hope of coming to pass without the aid of his intended. However, help him she did. It was the banner she weaved which was unfurled before the army of the dead, and which became their rallying point. Would they have come without it? Was the banner necessary for the subsequent relief of Minas Tirith?


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 26, 2005)

I go with Luthien and Beren... little more can be added to what has been said. In my opinion, Luthien's acts are the bravest of all four. I guess she really shows that love is the absence of fear (and fear is the absence of love). Hail Luthien!!


----------



## ingolmo (May 27, 2005)

I agree with the choice of most of the voters.


----------



## Corvis (May 28, 2005)

I may be getting my Sil stories mixed up but didn't Beren meet Luthien in woods and fell in love with here because of her _hypnotizing_ beauty.


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 28, 2005)

More or less like Thingol and Melian... why?


----------



## Beren (May 28, 2005)

Beren and Luthien, of course!
From the reasons mentioned above, I'd like to emphasize the fact that Luthien _helped_, I think this is much more attractive than a woman whom all you know about is that she was so pretty they called her "the Evenstar". Plus, Beren and Luthien's story has a more mythic calibre than that of Aragorn and Arwen:
enchanted music, shape-shifting, the very cliche but very touching motif of "love beyond the grave", etc...


----------



## OldTomBombadil (May 29, 2005)

Tom and Goldberry! Oh wait, they're not on this poll.

Nevermind.


----------



## Ingwë (May 29, 2005)

I prefer Beren and Luthien. Their deeds are greater that the deeds of Aragorn and Arwen. Beren and Luthiens' love is clearer. 
And I agree with all who said that Beren and Luth are greater.


----------



## Luthien Elenese (Jun 20, 2005)

Beren and Luthien every time. What did Tolkien have on his gravestone? Beren, and his wife's read Luthien. So we are not alone. Apparently Tolkien himself prefered them too.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 21, 2005)

Luthien Elenese said:


> Beren and Luthien every time. What did Tolkien have on his gravestone? Beren, and his wife's read Luthien. So we are not alone. Apparently Tolkien himself prefered them too.


 
Considering he called his wife Luthien ..


----------



## Alatar (Jun 21, 2005)

Well think about it, Arwen motivated Aragorn, Luthien enchanted everyone against Beren, from humble elf to Dark lord (actually she subdued two.). Arwen did not do anything like that.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 21, 2005)

Also bear in mind that Arwen doesn't have the qualities of the most beautiful Children of Eru and the powers of a half-maia. I would say that if Arwen would enjoy the same condition that Luthien did, she would have done alot more for Aragorn, it's not a question of "would she" but of "could she".


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 21, 2005)

While I much prefer Aragorn over Beren, Luthien & Beren's story is much better. Luthien took a very active part in aiding Beren and did more to subdue Morgoth than almost any other being in Beleriand. I think what she accomplished is awesome! - Sneaking into Morgoth's throne room and singing him to sleep. Wow!

I'm sure the NPW's are going to hate me for saying this, but I liked how Peter Jackson had Arwen be a hero in FOTR. Of course, then I was furious with PJ for turning Arwen into a wimp who only lies on the bed in ROTK. He added so much to the movie anyway, couldn't he find something interesting for Arwen to do besides swoon. Jeesh.


----------



## Laire (Jun 26, 2005)

I agree with Thorondor, that's a question of "could she". But still vote for Beren and Luthien


----------



## cupn00dles (Jun 29, 2005)

Beren and Luthien, absolutely!


----------



## Aglarband (Aug 25, 2005)

You tools! Aragorn didn't "love" Eowyn, he had pity love, which he knew was wrong! Duh... he says so in ROTK...

I said Beren and Luthien cuz they spanked both Sauron and Morgoth. That and Haun gave up his 3 chances to speak on them, that says alot in itself.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 31, 2005)

As a person, I like the Aragorn half of the A&A best.

As a COUPLE...definitely Beren and Luthien. The pair of them KICKED ***, man!


----------

